# puppy suddenly running like crazy



## Cabby (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi all. Our 3.5 mo old Jack Russell mix puppy is a sweetie of a dog. Every once in a while, she will start running full sprint around our apartment like a crazed dingo for about 3-4 minutes then stop and starting chewing her toys again. What type of behavior is this?? Should I let her do it? She is taken out for regular walks and runs in the park. Thanks!!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

That is what people call "Zoomies". Normally its just because they have a tad bit of energy along with excitement, they just "lose" it and go nuts for a few then are fine otherwise.

Let her do it, just keep anything like socks or towels out of reach so she doesn't grab them during her zoomies, and enjoy laughing at it.

In other words, NORMAL dog behavior and all dogs do it. Be thankful that yours is a small JRT. My Nubby a Pit bull, when he does his, he also jumps on me which 65lb dog jumping on you from a full run, means your normally on the floor


----------



## InverseLogic (Jun 1, 2008)

Haha, I love when Ringo does that. Just full speed sprinting for a few minutes. Then he comes and lays down at my feet when he's all tired out.


----------



## Trelaboon (Mar 28, 2008)

Haha. My dog does this as well, it's hilarious and I love it. There's nothing wrong with it, he/she is just blowing off that extra energy they have, and they enjoy running about rambonxiously, they feel like a hunter or something. Haha. Laugh it up, and sometimes just get up and chase them when they do this, they love it.


----------



## Toby4Life (Jun 2, 2008)

Toby does this as well, usually when we get back from our walks. I think it's just his way to get a bit more exercise since walking (no matter how far we go) doesn't tire him out enough. When we go rollerblading he doesn't do this as then he (and I) get plenty of exercise. It's pretty funny, but as Darkmoon pointed out - get out of the way when a 70+ lb dog starts running around at full tilt!!


----------



## Cabby (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks guys!! We figured it was her way of burning some energy! Everytime she does it my wife and I just stare at one another and think what in the world has gotten into her?! I feel better now!!


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh it's hilarious!!! I love the Zoomies. It's even better with two of them doing it


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

jesirose said:


> Oh it's hilarious!!! I love the Zoomies. It's even better with two of them doing it


Zoomies are cool it shows the pup's personality is wide eyed and bushy tailed and that is exactly what the pup should be, untouched. Pup's can do no wrong.


----------



## Allydog (Jun 14, 2008)

lol...I love it when they do that...or kittens do it. When Ally does this I call her "fast dog" and my daughter calls her "rapido dog" (too much Dora)


----------



## Trixie (Feb 27, 2008)

I usually accuse my boyfriend of giving the dog acid when she does this. She's such a trip...

Sometimes she'll run clear across the house, other times she just jumps from couch to couch like she's, well, on acid.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Lloyd has never gotten the zoomies indoors, but outdoors he does on occasion. Allie hasn't had them while living with us, but with her previous owners she would get them on occasion and looked reminiscent of a deer gone crazy. My cats do it nightly at about 2am, making sure of course to jump on us.


----------



## Hershey Bear (Jul 3, 2008)

Cabby said:


> Hi all. Our 3.5 mo old Jack Russell mix puppy is a sweetie of a dog. Every once in a while, she will start running full sprint around our apartment like a crazed dingo for about 3-4 minutes then stop and starting chewing her toys again. What type of behavior is this?? Should I let her do it? She is taken out for regular walks and runs in the park. Thanks!!


lol my puppy actually does that..shes about almost 6 months old now..bf and i think its super cute and we just laugh at her while shes running from the living room to the dinning room to the bathroom and bedroom doing her grunting noises lol


----------



## Dog5 (Jan 13, 2008)

LOL  Dominic used to do that when he was a puppy. Every night after his dinner he would flip over into what we affectionately referred to as "PSYCHO PUPPY." Thank goodness he outgrew that as now he's 140 pounds!!


----------



## CalamityJane (Mar 16, 2008)

Our 5 y/o mini dachsie still does it! We call them "runnin' fits".


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

Chloe's a year and some change and she still has puppy zoomies. LOL She growls like a frieght train when she does them so most people are scared of her when she runs around like she's possessed. 

My younger sister had a sleep over the other night and there were probably...four or five preteen/teenage girls in our living room all squeeling and giggling. Chloe loved it so much she started doing her zoomies, so the girls started screaming at her and so Chloe just did it with more fervor. LOL It cracked me up.


----------



## Sonn84 (Mar 29, 2008)

I love ZOOMIES it's like if one of my dog starts it they all have to do it so I have between 8 and 11 dogs racing through the house or in the yard all at once.


----------



## RenaissanceRags (Jul 4, 2008)

I didn't know they were called zoomies!  My little Doxie does this right before he settles down for a nap. I just say he's being bratty from being too tired, but it's good to know it's normal behavior.


----------

